# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  North Boston Rental

## fins85258

I may be coming to Boston the beginning of November to build a project in Chelsea. For the first few months, 3-4, I will be working downtown in the government circle area and then after that working on site in Chelsea for 18-21 months.  At present my financial arrangements with the Gov' are not finalized so I started looking at the $1500 range for a 1-2 bedroom house with a small yard off of busy streets in a safe neighborhood but that may be able to increase to $2000. My wife and 2 house/litterbox trained cats will be joining me around February, 2013 so I need a pet friendly landlord.  My search area is along or north of I-90, east of I-95, south of I-128 and no further out than Salem. During the first few months I will commuting down to Providence a few days a week to take care of business there.

If you have any suggestions of knowledge of a property that is available let me know

Thanks

Gregg

----------


## andynap

Gregg- if you can avoid driving into Boston while you are working there take the subway or bus. It's a nightmare driving into the city and especially downtown. Take that from one who just got back from there. So when Carol or Mike or Kevin or Eve answer take that into consideration.

----------


## MIke R

I can find out if the apartment in the North End I rent a few weekends out of the year is available if you are interested..you'd be in Boston..no commute....Andy is right...Boston commute is hell on earth

----------


## andynap

I never saw a city where you can't go straight from one end to the other. There are no grids and every street deadends into another. It's horrible.

----------


## MIke R

I agree...horrible

----------


## andynap

Like I said the other night when we had dinner, the ride was so long and aggravating, I felt like Michael Douglas in Falling Down.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I dont deal with it when I am staying overnight....I drive into the North End...park the car...and thats it for me..I stay around the North End which is where I want to be anyway

----------


## fins85258

Thanks guys,  since the long term is in Chelsea I'm trying to find something (small house with small yard) in a 5-10 mile arc from there north

----------


## MIke R

you re going to love Santarpios in Cheslea...amazing pizza and lamb kabobs cooked on an open fire

http://www.santarpiospizza.com/

----------


## KevinS

Santarpio's is in Easta-Bost (East Boston), not Chelsea.  I used to go there for their thin crust pizza when I worked at the airport.  I haven't tried their Peabody location, but it's on my list.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I call all of East Boston Chelsea....and to make it more confusing Santarpios is on Chelsea street!...LOL

----------


## fins85258

> I can find out if the apartment in the North End I rent a few weekends out of the year is available if you are interested..you'd be in Boston..no commute....Andy is right...Boston commute is hell on earth



Mike 

Depending on how this pans out I might need a short term place in the beginning until I get settled into a long term place 

Let me know what you find out

Thanks, Gregg

----------


## MIke R

give me specific dates

----------


## sbhlvr

gregg, the commute into Boston from the south(imo) is much worse than from other areas. however, if you need to go to Providence a couple of times a week for the first few months, you might want to look down that way first. After that is over, switch to north. I know that there is a day commuter boat from Qunicy/Hingham. There is also the commuterline (train) and the T (subway) from Braintree. Avoid driving from the South Shore. I can't tell you how many times in the late morning there was still an unbelievable traffic jam heading north. Eve is from south of Boston, but not South Shore (they are different). She can probably give you some imput.
I know the North Shore and the Newton area.
Housing out here is expensive. A good friend just moved from out of state to a 128/95 suburb. I know her place isn't big and I think she rents for just around $2k/mo. and it's a condo in a home. Closer to the city, obviously it will increase.
I'll see what I can find out.

----------


## fins85258

All of Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb

I have a line on a house in Saugus Nov, 1st but if that gets rented out before I get the final word I might think about the downtown and commute to Providence. Saugus to Chelsea looks pretty simple so I'm wondering about going from Riverworks to North Station to South Station to Providence for the first few months.  Then Riverworks to Chelsea for the next 2 years.

----------


## KevinS

There's no easy way to connect between North and South Stations.  It's a mile walk, a cab ride, or two subway trains in each direction.  

I would guess that it is 15 minutes by subway, with a combination of Orange Line and Red Line trains, change at Downtown Crossing.  From South Station you can take an Amtrak train to Providence.

----------


## fins85258

Kevin,

So I have a line on a nice little 2 bdrm 1 1/2 bath detatched single family house with fenced yard in Saugus south of Walden Pond, corner of Central and Mader streets, 1/4 mile to RT 1 3 miles to the T-station, 8 miles to Chelsea job site and 12 miles to FBI in Gov Circle. 

1600.oo/ month

How am I doing?

----------


## MIke R

*THE* Walden Pond is  off 128 near Concord....not Saugus...must be  another one...only in Mass...LOL

BTW the North End Apt is not available for that long....sorry

----------


## KevinS

I drive by Thoreau's Walden Pond going to/from work.  

I sent a PM to Fins.

----------


## MIke R

did you tell him about the killer traffic logjam on RT 1????.

----------


## KevinS

I told him that traffic is heavy at commuting time, and suggested that he look at www.sigalert.com  Sigalert gives realtime traffic info.  If Fins looks at it at 2PM his time he'll see the 5PM traffic on Rt 1.  In addition to Rt 1, he has the end-of-the-line station of the Blue and the Orange Subway Lines within 5-7 miles, and a Commuter Rail station in Lynn that's about 4 miles away.

I did however neglect to tell him the little ditty about Lynn:

Lynn, Lynn the city of sin
You never come out, the way you came in

You ask for water, but they give you gin
The girls say no, yet they always give in

If your not bad, they wont let you in
Its the damndest city Ive ever lived in

Lynn, Lynn the city of sin
You never come out, the way you came in.

----------


## katva

I LOVE this song from the Kingston Trio:

Let me tell you the story 
Of a man named Charlie 
On a tragic and fateful day 
He put ten cents in his pocket, 
Kissed his wife and family 
Went to ride on the MTA 

Charlie handed in his dime 
At the Kendall Square Station 
And he changed for Jamaica Plain 
When he got there the conductor told him, 
"One more nickel." 
Charlie could not get off that train. 

Chorus: 
                        Did he ever return, 
                        No he never returned 
                        And his fate is still unlearn'd 
                        He may ride forever 
                        'neath the streets of Boston 
                        He's the man who never returned. 

Now all night long 
Charlie rides through the tunnels 
                                 the station 
Saying, "What will become of me? 
Crying 
How can I afford to see 
My sister in Chelsea 
Or my cousin in Roxbury?" 

Charlie's wife goes down 
To the Scollay Square station 
Every day at quarter past two 
And through the open window 
She hands Charlie a sandwich 
As the train comes rumblin' through. 

As his train rolled on 
underneath Greater Boston 
Charlie looked around and sighed: 
"Well, I'm sore and disgusted 
And I'm absolutely busted; 
I guess this is my last long ride." 
{this entire verse was replaced by a banjo solo} 

Now you citizens of Boston, 
Don't you think it's a scandal 
That the people have to pay and pay 
Vote for Walter A. O'Brien 
Fight the fare increase! 
And fight the fare increase 
Vote for George O'Brien! 
Get poor Charlie off the MTA. 

Chorus: 
Or else he'll never return, 
No he'll never return 
And his fate will be unlearned 
He may ride forever 
'neath the streets of Boston 
He's the man (Who's the man) 
He's the man who never returned. 
He's the man (Oh, the man) 
He's the man who never returned. 
He's the man who never returned.

----------


## fins85258

I used to listen to that all the time when I/we; was/were a kid(s).

We all know that puts us on the edge of Gezzerville but so what!

----------


## sbhlvr

Kat, thanks for posting that. i never knew all the words!

----------


## katva

I also grew up listening to them!!!  I just love their songs, and know all the words to so many of them!  MTA was always a favorite.  Interesting back-story to it too:

http://www.mit.edu/~jdreed/t/charlie.html

(sorry for the hijack here!)

----------


## fins85258

Well, the word came down from all high this morning and our friends in DC have approved the project to go forward in Boston. So, I signed a lease and sent a BIG check off to my new landlord in Saugus, MA and I should be there sometime between the 15th and 30th of October.

Go Sox
Go Pats

unless they're playing the Diamondbacks or the Cardinals

Sorry about last week ...................... BUT!

----------


## MIke R

cool...lets get together while you re here..havent seen you since L'Entracte

----------


## fins85258

I foresee meetings at Walters Basin and on the slopes in Waterville and Gunstock

By the way, have ya tried out the tree top course at Gunstock? It's a blast and they have a new zip line from the top of the mountain.

----------

